
Today is the one year anniversary of The Big Hack - DuckConference
https://twitter.com/jashkenas/status/1180175198969942016
======
wahern
Several months after the story was published someone actually presented a
proof of concept demonstrating the practical feasibility of the claimed
hack[1]. See presentation at
[https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9597-modchips_of_the_state](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9597-modchips_of_the_state)
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7H3V7tkxeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7H3V7tkxeA)),
and project website at [https://trmm.net/Modchips](https://trmm.net/Modchips)

There's irony in how people repeat and share the technical rebuttals long
after those rebuttals have been conclusively rebutted themselves. That in no
way absolves Bloomberg, but the indignation of their critics is tiresome.

[1] Of course the specific details of the claimed hack were never reported,
but the proof-of-concept fits the claims, and in any event is more than
sufficient to rebut the rebuttals.

